# Canon 70D rumors!!!



## EvanCalo

Has  anyone heard anything official from Canon about the release of the 70d. I am looking to make a new camera purchase and considering the 60d  i have noticed  quite a few people talking about canon releasing the 70d first quarter  of 2013 and figured if that's the case than maybe i should hold off on my  purchase of a DSLR till there are official specs out for the 70d.

I would hate to make a purchase than a month later they release the 70d with alot of upgrades.

A few websites i found with information on the 70d are:

70d Archives | CanonWatch CanonWatch

70D « Canon Rumors


thanks
Evan


----------



## Steve5D

I subscribe to the belief that, if you insist on waiting for the next best thing, you'll never buy anything, and I certainly wouldn't base a decision to make a purchase, even in part, on a rumor...


----------



## Derrel

Probability of that prediction? They rate it a 70% shot.

Annnnnnywayyyyy...If you would like to own the successor to the Canon 60D, then as SOON as it is announced, pre-order one, and then buy it, and yuo will probably have 18 months, or maybe even longer nowadays, to use it while it is still the king of its little hill. Canon has been slowing down its iterations dramatically over the last couple of cycles, and the 7D is now outdated and long in the tooth. I suspect that the 7D will have a follow-up model announced this year. Not so sure about the 60D, but anything is possible.


----------



## EvanCalo

Very true Steve.  but in my case i have been saving up for a few months to make my first DSLR purchase and dont want to settle for something now if something better is right around the corner. I have waited a few years to be able to make this purchase and could probably wait another month or two if needed.  I definitely agree with what you said but in my current situation i would love to buy a new model camera that i know will be current for years to come.


----------



## EvanCalo

70% is a good percentage.   Any idea on what the specs might be. or if they are making improvements to the Video capabilities?


----------



## Overread

Few things to keep in mind:

1) Rumours are just rumour, Canon (and indeed Nikon and many of the other big camera companies) run a very tight and closed shop. Generally speaking you only get reliable actual rumour based on fact (and not just best guesses or estimations based on past patterns) very near to the actual informations official release (and then its more just the result of the early info release to various news and other groups which then leaks the info out). 

2) Even if a new camera body comes to the market to replace another it will come out at a higher price point than what it replaces; this can be a big price difference and whilst the long term price might lower, early adaptors pay a premium for being early adaptors. 

3) Canon has been messing around with their midrange market segment for a while now so its very hard to reliably predict what specific bodies will or won't have or even where in the market they will land.



It's a hard choice to make, though there are major camera conventions where developers tend to focus releases around, if you're near to one of them when buying it can be worth while waiting and seeing what news appears; otherwise I'd focus on what is on the market. (I've a feeling that there is a major convention in February but otherwise I can't recall any further details)


----------



## jaomul

Also software like photoshop may not support its raw files and sometimes newer cameras are not better, point in case being the 50d vs 40d debate that went on for a long time


----------



## EvanCalo

Overread,   thank you for the great feedback. I appreciate it a lot.  I didnt take in to account that the 70D if released will probably be at a much higher price point than the 60D was. 

In a perfect world i would be rich and but a 5D MkIII but we cant all have the best in the beginning i guess. lol    I am going to do some research into the possible major trade show in febuary and find out where it is. It might be good for me to go and hold some of the DSLR's in my hard so as to help my decision process.

Thanks again.
Evan


----------



## Steve5D

EvanCalo said:


> Very true Steve.  but in my case i have been saving up for a few months to make my first DSLR purchase and dont want to settle for something now if something better is right around the corner.
> 
> I have waited a few years to be able to make this purchase and could probably wait another month or two if needed.  I definitely agree with what you said but in my current situation i would love to buy a new model camera that i know will be current for years to come.



Fair enough, and I understand that.

Define "better".

I shoot with a 5D and a 40D. The fact that I use those bodies in no way hinders my ability to take a good photograph. The fact that I use those two bodies does not hinder my ability to sell photos, or to get hired to do shoots. I'll be out shooting while you're waiting to find out if a rumor is true.

Wouldn't you rather be shooting?

Look at it another way. Say you want to buy a new car. You're looking at the new Chevy Chick-Magnet. It's got a price tag that, since you've been saving your money, you can afford.

Do you buy it?

The fact of the matter is that if you buy the 2013 Checy Chick-Magnet, you know there's a new one coming out in 2014. So, using your reasoning, you _shouldn't _buy the current one because a new, and ostensibly "better" one is going to be released in the fall. So, do you wait for a 2014 model to get released in the fall? Well, why? You _know _there's going to be a new one coming out again in another year. 

Would that, somehow, make the 2013 "worse"? I don't believe it would.

I just to work for a guitar manufacturer, with a very vocal, devout and maniacal fan base. Well, every so often, we would change the specs of a guitar; usually just the cosmetic appointments, but sometimes maybe a pickup system or a bracing pattern. You would not, in your wildest dreams, be able to imagine the outcry and whining from these maniacs because they just bought that same model a month ago, and now it's changed. They'd whine incessantly, yet they'd never choose to consider the fact that the guitar they bought is still a perfectly viable and worthy guitar, capable of making beautiful music in the hands of the right musician.

Canon upgrades and/or changes their bodies all the time. Regardless of what you buy, the period of time that it will be "current" is going to be fleeting in the grand scheme of things.

I'm not saying you shouldn't wait, just wait for the right reasons. Unfortunately, because it's all just rumor, there _are _no valid reasons to wait. You don't even know _if _it's coming. You don't know if it'll be good or bad, or if you'll like the new specs or not. Personally, the only reason I would wait is if none of the current (or past) offerings from Canon provided me what I want in a camera.

I'd be willing to bet that you can't say that none of them do...


----------



## KenC

jaomul said:


> Also software like photoshop may not support its raw files



True, but you can always download the latest ACR version from Adobe.  They update pretty quickly to cover new models.  And of course, Canon provides the latest DPP with every camera, and that can be used to convert raw files.


----------



## EvanCalo

Steve,  Very good points you have made.. I would say that I was hoping to maybe have better video aperature controls with the 70D than the 60D  and call me a novice yes this is true but i would like to see autofocus improved over the T4i.  I have read many reviews that it is sluggish and almost unusable. I think this might be a feature that the 70D would have. yet once again i have no way to know if it would be a feature or even if the camera will exist lol.

This feedback from you and the other users in this thread are the very reasons i posted here. it is all very valuable feedback and i appreciate it greatly.  I really think that i might just go out and purchase the 60D that i have eyed for 4 months now. Like you said i would rather be shooting with something than nothing and the 60D is a fine camera it is a great camera in fact and should prove to be a great camera to learn on. 

I am very much so looking forward to learning more about photography and getting out there and capturing the moments that have otherwise passed me by....   Now my next question might be out of context with this thread but I dont really know much about lenses!!  i will have to do some research on that before i buy a kit with a lens that might prove to be not so good.


----------



## ShotInDarkness

Evan,

I was in your same position 2 1/2 years ago and ended up buying the 50D just before the 60D was announced.  If I had it to do over, I would buy a used first generation 5D for less money (Craigslist or eBay).  Almost every photographer eventually finds a niche that appeals to them (landscape, sports, birds, etc).  Now that I know what I most like to shoot (dancers in very low light, no flash), I can make a truly informed choice.  When you find your niche, you may or may not want to change equipment.  

If you buy an older generation camera now, you can resell it in a couple of years for close to what you paid.  If you buy a new camera now, it will lose half its value when the next generation comes out.  If I had bought the used 5D instead of the new 50D, I would be about $500 richer after reselling.  If you haven't bought a camera yet, consider the T2i, 50D, 5D or even the 1D I or II.

Ultimately, skill matters more than equipment.  Pick a camera....  Buy it....  Take LOTS of pictures....  Take some classes/workshops...and HAVE LOTS OF FUN!


----------



## Archibald

Evan;  I registered just now to be able to add my opinions  --  First I wish to point out that in this forum you've heard from well informed photographers  --  Your decision to wait (or not) for a Canon 70D is the same decision I have made  --  I've been waiting well over a year for the new model  --  In that time I have taken classes and have been buying equipment  --  This has been part of my preparation for retirement  

I have encountered some of the same advise you read in this string  -- Pro photographers point out that good pictures don't require the use of the newest camera model  --  You and I know that  --  The message is that waiting for the new camera comes at the expense of experience forgone --  I see the wisdom in that

In my case however, I'm happy to have waited because it has spread my expenses over time  --  And until now I've had many more demands on my time so that reduced the impact of lost experience (because I couldn't have given photography the time I want to)

It is possible these APS-C lenses that I have won't be useful on what replaces the 60D -- If so I'll get a model 60D or even a mirrorless Canon (but I'm not willing to wait another year for the full format)

Sorry for this long post Evan  --  I just want you to know you are not alone  --  Despite my lack of expertise I wish to encourage you to hang in there for the 70D  --  I went this route to maximise my system on a finite budget and I still see this as a good idea

Good luck and have fun -- This is a worthwhile use of your resources


----------



## ej2denali

EvanCalo said:


> I am very much so looking forward to learning more about photography and getting out there and capturing the moments that have otherwise passed me by....   Now my next question might be out of context with this thread but I dont really know much about lenses!!  i will have to do some research on that before i buy a kit with a lens that might prove to be not so good.



I currently own a 30D and am currently grappling between upgrading to the 60D at a very good price now or waiting for the 70D.  Since I'm in no rush, I plan to wait for the official announcement of the 70D specs (hopefully sometime this year), then decide between the 60D at what will probably be even better clearance prices, or the 70D at its new price point.

On the lens issue however, I do have a strong recommendation - the Canon EF-S 15-85mm f/3.5-5.6 IS.  It is a big improvement over any standard kit lens, with very sharp images, quick & quiet AF and excellent image stabilization.  Between that and a solid 70-200 or 70-300, you'll be covered for just about any everyday situation.


----------



## enzodm

For some software extras useful in video, you may check the Magic Lantern firmware hack: Magic Lantern Firmware Wiki .


----------



## gsgary

EvanCalo said:


> 70% is a good percentage.   Any idea on what the specs might be. or if they are making improvements to the Video capabilities?



It will be very similar to 60D but a bit better


----------



## ronlane

gsgary said:


> EvanCalo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 70% is a good percentage. Any idea on what the specs might be. or if they are making improvements to the Video capabilities?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be very similar to 60D but a bit better
Click to expand...


At the very least, newer.


----------



## cloudyview

I've just been hunting around in the rumor mills about the 70D as well - as I've been looking a little bit to move from my T3i to the 60D.  I realize it's not much of a jump at all - but the 7D is out because of the need for CF cards, and all i really wish I had was the thumb wheel.


On the flip side, as long as you have _something_ to shoot with now, I'd wait for the release of the 70D.  Even if it turns out to be just an incremental upgrade over the 60D, the price of the 60D should drop, freeing up more of your money for glass 


I'm really hoping for a new sensor in the advanced consumer/consumer bodies with more MP and better ISO.  Some extra X-type AF points wouldn't hurt either. haha


----------



## Sarmad

Personally, I'd wait a little, see what 70D offers, if it really worth an upgrade, I'd buy that, otherwise the price will drop for 60D and I'd buy that!


----------



## bigal1000

cloudyview said:


> I've just been hunting around in the rumor mills about the 70D as well - as I've been looking a little bit to move from my T3i to the 60D.  I realize it's not much of a jump at all - but the 7D is out because of the need for CF cards, and all i really wish I had was the thumb wheel.
> 
> 
> On the flip side, as long as you have _something_ to shoot with now, I'd wait for the release of the 70D.  Even if it turns out to be just an incremental upgrade over the 60D, the price of the 60D should drop, freeing up more of your money for glass
> I'm really hoping for a new sensor in the advanced consumer/consumer bodies with more MP and better ISO.  Some extra X-type AF points wouldn't hurt either. haha



It already dropped I just bought one(1-27-13) at B@H $699 brand new,I think thats is a nice low price? How low do you think it's going to go. Unless it is a giant leap forward,I'll wait for the 80D or whatever!


----------



## bigal1000

gsgary said:


> EvanCalo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 70% is a good percentage.   Any idea on what the specs might be. or if they are making improvements to the Video capabilities?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be very similar to 60D but a bit better
Click to expand...


What is a bit better?


----------



## Overread

bigal1000 said:


> cloudyview said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just been hunting around in the rumor mills about the 70D as well - as I've been looking a little bit to move from my T3i to the 60D.  I realize it's not much of a jump at all - but the 7D is out because of the need for CF cards, and all i really wish I had was the thumb wheel.
> 
> 
> On the flip side, as long as you have _something_ to shoot with now, I'd wait for the release of the 70D.  Even if it turns out to be just an incremental upgrade over the 60D, the price of the 60D should drop, freeing up more of your money for glass
> I'm really hoping for a new sensor in the advanced consumer/consumer bodies with more MP and better ISO.  Some extra X-type AF points wouldn't hurt either. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It already dropped I just bought one(1-27-13) at B@H $699 brand new,I think thats is a nice low price? How low do you think it's going to go. Unless it is a giant leap forward,I'll wait for the 80D or whatever!
Click to expand...


Most model to model changes are not that big - many people who own the 60D will likely not be all that impressed with the upgrade version that comes out to replace it. There are exceptions such as when Canon added video mode to the DSLR range, but in general most won't see a vast amount of gain. 

Skipping a generation or going to the next level above is more common a move.


----------



## bigal1000

Overread said:


> bigal1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cloudyview said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just been hunting around in the rumor mills about the 70D as well - as I've been looking a little bit to move from my T3i to the 60D.  I realize it's not much of a jump at all - but the 7D is out because of the need for CF cards, and all i really wish I had was the thumb wheel.
> 
> 
> On the flip side, as long as you have _something_ to shoot with now, I'd wait for the release of the 70D.  Even if it turns out to be just an incremental upgrade over the 60D, the price of the 60D should drop, freeing up more of your money for glass
> I'm really hoping for a new sensor in the advanced consumer/consumer bodies with more MP and better ISO.  Some extra X-type AF points wouldn't hurt either. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It already dropped I just bought one(1-27-13) at B@H $699 brand new,I think thats is a nice low price? How low do you think it's going to go. Unless it is a giant leap forward,I'll wait for the 80D or whatever!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most model to model changes are not that big - many people who own the 60D will likely not be all that impressed with the upgrade version that comes out to replace it. There are exceptions such as when Canon added video mode to the DSLR range, but in general most won't see a vast amount of gain.
> 
> Skipping a generation or going to the next level above is more common a move.
Click to expand...


+1


----------



## bigal1000

ej2denali said:


> EvanCalo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very much so looking forward to learning more about photography and getting out there and capturing the moments that have otherwise passed me by....   Now my next question might be out of context with this thread but I dont really know much about lenses!!  i will have to do some research on that before i buy a kit with a lens that might prove to be not so good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I currently own a 30D and am currently grappling between upgrading to the 60D at a very good price now or waiting for the 70D.  Since I'm in no rush, I plan to wait for the official announcement of the 70D specs (hopefully sometime this year), then decide between the 60D at what will probably be even better clearance prices, or the 70D at its new price point.
> 
> On the lens issue however, I do have a strong recommendation - the Canon EF-S 15-85mm f/3.5-5.6 IS.  It is a big improvement over any standard kit lens, with very sharp images, quick & quiet AF and excellent image stabilization.  Between that and a solid 70-200 or 70-300, you'll be covered for just about any everyday situation.
Click to expand...


If your not in a hurry wait and see what happens any thing new body will be a big upgrade from a 30D


----------



## bigal1000

If your going to wait for a 70D I assume you want an APS-c body,why not wait and see what a 7D replacement will offer?


----------

